# Modding einer Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.7



## Shadow666 (9. März 2011)

Hallo Leute 
die Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.7 habe ich das erste mal  gesehen auf der Gamescom in Köln 2010.
Da war es um mich geschehen.
Durch einen schönen Zufall habe ich sie anfang Januar bekommen und mußte gleich erst mal Hand anlegen.
Da ich schon viel gemoddet habe kam sowas gerade recht ,EINE GEILE MAUS,noch bissel GEILER zu machen.

Hier das Ergebniss:::



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Nettes Teil


----------



## Westcoast (9. März 2011)

schön gemoddet, gefällt mir.


----------



## Dari (9. März 2011)

Hat was von nem Mini-Transformer, echt gute Arbeit


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. März 2011)

Schöne Farbgebung. Sieht auf den ersten Blick top aus. Aber leider unsauber lackiert, da hättest du dir mehr Mühe geben können.


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Schaut gut aus . Aber die liegt doch jetzt nicht mehr gut in der Hand oder?


----------



## Shadow666 (9. März 2011)

Ja mit dem lacken ist nicht ganz so geworden wie gedacht.
Aber ich habe sie erst letzte woche fertig bekomen,ich hatte sie mit auf der Cebit,
um unseren Freunden aus Vernost mal zu zeigen was deutsche Handarbeit heißt.
Die haben ja mal Augen gemacht........


----------



## _*Andi*_ (9. März 2011)

sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Mr JK (10. März 2011)

also im Prinzip schauts echt gut aus, aber das mit den schwarzen Streifen drüber......also ich weiß ja net was du da für Material genommen hast, aber die heben sich ja schon deutlich von der Oberfläche ab


----------



## Shadow666 (10. März 2011)

das mit den Streifen,das war nur mal schnell aufgeklebt.Um zusehen wie es wirkt.Schwarz gelackt wird es noch.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. März 2011)

Hatte sie auch der Gamescom gesehen ,bei Paladin am Cougar.

Ist mir leider zu teuer.

Haste aber nett gemacht ,wobei ich mir nicht so sicher bin ,ob man so eine Geile Maus noch geiler machen kann??


MFG


----------



## Shadow666 (10. März 2011)

Das habe ich schon mal gemach und zwar den Acer Predator.
Der ist für mich auch ein geiles Gehäuse ,den man kaufen kann.
Den habe ich auf der GC online 09 in Leipzig auf unserer Bühne der GC Moddin Masters
gemoddet.
Ich hatte die Vorgabe von Acer das Seitenteil neu zu gestalten.
Das kam dabei raus
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=388150&d=1299787052&thumb=1&stc=1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=388151&d=1299787073&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (17. März 2011)

Sieht mal wirklich endgeil aus!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

zu dem Gehäuse würde die Maus perfekt passen

mfg alex


----------



## Shadow666 (18. März 2011)

Ja das ist richtig.Aber dei Agentur die für Acer das veranstaltete hat mir das blaue vom Himmel versprochen und 
gekommen ist nichts.
Wenn ich aber jemals so einen von der optig her sehe,das Acer denn so rausbringt, dann gehts los.
Schade das man das Case nur mit Inhalt bekommt.
Ich hätte gerne eins


----------



## Shadow666 (23. März 2011)

Hier neue Bilder meiner "MAUS"


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2011)

Mhhh, mir gefällt sie nicht. Wirst du die schwarzen Streifen noch lackieren oder bleibt das so geklebt? Sieht zumindest auf dem ersten Bild in Post 16 so aus als wäre es geklebt...


----------



## ph1driver (23. März 2011)

Hat was. Allerdings kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen das die angenehm in der Hand liegt. Wahrscheinlich soll sie das auch gar nicht oder?


----------



## Shadow666 (23. März 2011)

Das ist kein klebstreifen mehr sondern Zierstreifen!Und das ist auch so gewollt!
Denn das macht sie ein bischen griffiger.
Das gelachte war zu glatt.Die orginal Teile sind auch ein bischen geriffelt.

Ich benutze Sie ja auch und schaue mir Sie nicht nur an.


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2011)

Hättest hier ja wenigstens mal was anderes Schreiben können als im anderen Thread... Btw. kannst auch "rauh" lackieren...


----------



## Shadow666 (16. April 2013)

Hallo mir ist da noch was zu meiner Maus eingefallen und das habe ich gleich versucht umzusetzen.
Also mir gefält es gut denn jetzt liegt die R.A.T. 7mir genau in meiner Hand.Und es kommt immer genug Luft 
unten an meine Handinnenfläche.
Die Maus ist im täglichem Gebrauch und hat deswegen auch ein paar verschleißerscheinungen!!!


----------

